# AJ Ideas?



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I have a freezer full of AJ and have grilled some marinated in Italien then topped with capers and feta cheese. I have baked it over rice and peppers coated in a homemade avocado mayonaise. And I have deep fried it (of course).Just curious if anyone else knows some good recipes for it.

Thanks!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Blacken it


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I like to cut my AJ into 1 to 2 inch cubes. Then I put some cajun seasoning on them and wrap in pepper bacon using a toothpick to hold the bacon in place. Throw those babies on a grill on medium to low heat until the bacon is crisp. Man its good. I'm getting hungry just thinking bout it! :hungry


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt"><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Another twist on the recipe above -<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">soak the cubes in teriyaki or soy sauce - then wrap in bacon- <o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Just before taking off the grill place a small slice of Swiss cheese on top and melt <o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Grill until bacon is crisp<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Since both bacon the either of these marinades have a lot of salt, I get the low sodium bacon and low sodium say/teriyaki <o></o></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I decided to experiment and tried Clays King Mackrel dip recipe on AJ. I cut up the leftover fish from a fish fry and made dip out of it to see if I could finally come up with a use for leftover fried fish. It tastes great, I am sure it would work with other species.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Will you know AJ isnt worth eating no matter how you fix them........... I will dispose of them for you since I am such a nice person though :angel

I love cutting them up as steaks and brushing with Terriaki Sauce and smoke them.


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

My Dad would always cook it on the grill wrapped in tinfoil and covered in picante sauce and itwas good! great flavor and always moist.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boil it in seafood seasoning,Garlic and black pepper and put the chuncks on saltines. It's nothing fancy but it's quick and a great snack. I use to do that on charters when we would catch a small one. It didn't last long..


----------

